# Konstruktor in Konstruktor aufrufen



## JavanerAlias (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe zwei Konstruktoren:

Erster:


```
public Datum(int jahr){
		this.jahr= jahr;
	}
```


Im zweiten habe ich noch zwei weitere Parameter, nun möchte ich einen Paramter davon aber durch den Aufruf von dem anderen Konstruktor hier setzen.

Zweiter:


```
public Datum(int tag, int monat, int jahr){
		this.tag= tag;
		this.monat= monat;
		// Hier soll jahr durch oberen Konstruktor referenziert werden
	}
```

Weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Danke


----------



## Volvagia (16. Mai 2012)

Pack this.jahr = jahr zum Kommentar nach unten und ruf im oberen in der ersten Zeile this(0, 0, jahr); auf.


----------



## JavanerAlias (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.

ich möchte das aber genau andersrum :O


----------



## Volvagia (16. Mai 2012)

Dann ruf im unteren this(jahr); auf. ^^


----------



## JavanerAlias (16. Mai 2012)

Darauf bin ich auch gekommen aber kommt der Fehler:

Constructor call must be the first statement in a constructor


----------



## JavanerAlias (16. Mai 2012)

Ah jetzt sorry 

Muss am Anfang stehen.

Closed~ & danke


----------



## Volvagia (16. Mai 2012)

Du musst this immer alls erstes im Konstruktor aufrufen.


----------



## maki (16. Mai 2012)

Tja, da steht dass das was du möchtest eben nicht geht.


```
Constructor call must be the first statement in a constructor
```


----------



## JavanerAlias (16. Mai 2012)

Jap,
Danke =)


----------

